# FYI for SA passport for Non SA citizens



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

I just thought I would share my experience with you all as there is always someone who may need to know this.

I was born in the UK but lived in SA since I was 6 months old therefore I have an ID which states I am a Non-SA citizen and have never had a SA passport.

10 years ago I moved to the UK (when I was 18) and now me and my UK husband and kiddies have decided to take the plunge and move back to Cape Town. So I thought, while on holiday there last week, I would go to home affairs in Wynberg, Cape Town and apply for my SA passport to make things a bit easier for us when we move back.

We waited 5 hours to be seen - it sounds bad but the staff and other people in the queues were really lovely. You got a number and could leave the queue and go away for a few hours and just slot back in wherever your number belonged. It works well.

Anyways, it got to my turn to apply for my passport at the counter and as I am a Non-SA citizen I cannot apply for a passport unfortunately. I have a permanent residency so I have the right to live and work in SA so it is not a problem. A bit of time wasted but at least I know now.

Just an FYI for anyone else in the same boat.


----------

